# White Bass Chowder!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So I had 238 white bass fillets to cook this week. I decided to make my 1st ever chowder!

Ingredients

3 tablespoons butter 
3/4 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
½ package of Betty Crocker Garlic Mashed Potatoes
2 cups chicken broth 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon dried dill weed 
2 pounds of fish 
1 (12 fluid ounce) can evaporated milk 
1 (15 ounce) can creamed corn 
1/2 pound Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 cup of bacon bits (depends on how much bacon you like)

Directions

1. Melt butter in a large pot on Medium heat. Sauté onion, celery, and garlic powder until the onions are tender.

2. Stir in broth, salt, pepper, and dill. Bring it to a boil and then reduce the heat.

3. Simmer for 10 minutes. (On the side lines mix the powdered potatoes with chicken broth in a bowl until firm and not lumpy).

4. Stir in fish, evaporated milk, creamed corn, potato mix, and cheese.

5. Cook until heated through.

6. Add bacon bits.

(I also like to add crispy onions on top while serving.)

Here is a shot of the White Bass Chowder I just made!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There goes my diet!


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

That sounds Awesome! Thanks for the recipe Tye dye!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> There goes my diet!


What is that old French saying............

"Never trust a skinny chef"!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------

